# Scoped my first arrow.



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fletched up some new arrows and decided to try them. 4th shot I did. 18 yrs of shooting archery I finaly did it.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats! Nice shot.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Scoped??? Thats a new term to me...I've always called it Robinhooded.. 

Lets just call it some damn nice shoot'n


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Welll now that ya did it, hang that above the mantel and start shooting individual spots or it'll start to get a bit costly. Congrats on some fine shooting.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Michihunter said:


> Welll now that ya did it, hang that above the mantel and start shooting individual spots or it'll start to get a bit costly. Congrats on some fine shooting.


 I'll second that. Got 4 of them. Glad they were in the cheaper XX78 vs carbons.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Welll now that ya did it, hang that above the mantel and start shooting individual spots or it'll start to get a bit costly. Congrats on some fine shooting.


 
exactly why I have one robin hood and no longer shoot groups, 

J-


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice shooting! I did that twice last year, and I have them both up on the wall, above my bow rack.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Michihunter said:


> Welll now that ya did it, hang that above the mantel ......


DO THAT !

I did it years ago and didn't save it. Sure wished I would have.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I tried to hang it on the wall and the wife said "Oh hell NO" you have enough [email protected]#t on these wall ( mounts). So I took it back down to the basement. Oh well.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

firenut8190 said:


> Well I tried to hang it on the wall and the wife said "Oh hell NO" you have enough [email protected]#t on these wall ( mounts). So I took it back down to the basement. Oh well.


 :lol: at least you get to hang the mounts on walls


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah did it twice so far this year get a little expensive


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice job! I have mine up on the wall.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> I seem to do that at least 3 times a year thus is the reason I had to buy a half dozen Gold Tip Ultralites rather than Carbon Express CXL's
> $72 a dozen vs $150
> I just can't help it but want to shoot tight groups.:lol:


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I pick up the arrows last year @ Dick's on clearence for 19.99 per 1/2 dz so I got 2 dz and wrapped and fletcher 1 dz.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I look at it a different way. Sure maybe the arrows are inexpensive but it takes time to break them in, to get them to shoot consistant, to be absolutely sure they shoot right...

it was fun the first time, the next 3 were not cool. I never shoot at the same spot now.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats!! Nice shooting!


I have done it twice, both with aluminum arrows. I still have the first one completely intact. 
The second one happened when I was low on arrows and even lower on money. I tried to get the two seperated to at least salvage one of the arrows to reuse. Ended up breaking them and not being able to use them anyways. Should have just left them together for another souvenir.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

NICE SHOOTING firenut, I have never done that. Hopefully that accuracy leads to a couple of deer on the ground for you this year


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

firenut8190 said:


> Fletched up some new arrows and decided to try them. 4th shot I did. 18 yrs of shooting archery I finaly did it.


 
my brother,and buddy did three each last year.then they were crying about busting arrows.

my point is why shoot at the same spot?arrows are expensive.
6 shots,6 dots.

id still like to have one!


----------

